# Help



## Germanyshowdogs (Aug 13, 2015)

My good friend wants to breed her german shepherd and Great dane! How do I tell her this a really bad idea ? She wants her female to have a litter, and she thinks they will be cute. She said she planned to keep one and give the rest away. What do I do to keep this from happening ?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Tell her not to because mixing breeds is not a good idea. If the female is smaller she may have a hard time delivering the pups. The heads could be too big for her to deliver or the pups may be injured in the delivery. The female could develop problems and die. There are too many mixed breed pups out there. Ask her if she has at least 10 people lined up for puppies and if she has a contract made up or thought of yet. Ask her if she is prepared to keep extra puppies that come back or are not claimed. Ask her if she has any experience whelping puppies and if she knows what to do if there is a problem. Is she ready for at least 8 weeks of taking care of them? Can she bottle feed if necessary? Tell her how much the vet bill costs for problem pregnancies. I could go on and on, but just tell her it is not a good idea.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

It goes without saying BYB puppies in the making! In addition to being rather ugly dogs I would imagine??

Not a good combination! They would fall "loosely" into the American Band Dawg category and "NO ONE" that is seriously into breeding those dogs uses GSD's!

One could easily end up with a Dog the size of a GD with the temperament of an ill bred GSD! Not a combo I would have anything to do with! Nor I am sure would anyone that actually knows "anything" about dogs!

Future headlines in the making! So yeah have her line up those ten people and tell her to wish them good luck!

WOW!!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I have seen and met many half GSD, half Dane mixes and they were very attractive dogs with very nice temperaments and very much in demand where I live.

I do agree with what Pyratemom had to say about difficulty delivering if the female is the GSD, but then again, delivery itself can be risky. Is your friend willing to lose the mom and the litter? It happens.

If you can't talk your friend out of breeding, at least talk her out of giving the puppies away. Too many people place the value of the dog on what they paid for it. Where I come from, there is an extreme shortage of mixed breed dogs or full blooded breeds except for Pit Bulls making those other breeds at a premium easily bringing hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I have seen and met many half GSD, half Dane mixes and they were very attractive dogs with very nice temperaments and very much in demand where I live.


 As I often say ...there is always "that" person!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. 

Another very attractive mixed breed is half GSD and half Boxer. There used to be quite a few of them around at one time too. 



Chip18 said:


> As I often say ...there is always "that" person!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


 Well OK ...that's a given. 




MineAreWorkingline said:


> Another very attractive mixed breed is half GSD and half Boxer. There used to be quite a few of them around at one time too.


 Well that's hitting below the belt!

But I have specifics on that one. Again not something serious Band Dawg people would do, as a general rule ...they don't use Boxers. From "Midgards Mastiffs" site on the use of Boxer's ... "those dogs are to "goofy!" 

Most likely they also explain why "NO" GSD's are used also but I can't the breed "why or why not link" again?? 

The Boxer thing, I bet most likely were not Euros. Boxer people seem to be barely aware of them??


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Chip18 said:


> Well OK ...that's a given.
> 
> 
> Well that's hitting below the belt!
> ...


I don't think they were attempts to create bandogs, just people combining two nice breeds to see what they got. Same was done frequently with Collies and GSDs, and Terrier / Beagles. Overheard somebody once wanting to breed his Collie/GSD with somebody else's Collie/GSD to see what they would get. 

I highly doubt that European Boxers were used, these were just backyard breeders playing what if... A mind is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

I kind of understand why people are keen on GSD/Collie mixes, but tbh there are lots available at rescue centres having been inadvertently bred. Picture shows my two rescues - fantastic dogs that both lived to 18 years and are much missed.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Amshru said:


> I kind of understand why people are keen on GSD/Collie mixes, but tbh there are lots available at rescue centres having been inadvertently bred. Picture shows my two rescues - fantastic dogs that both lived to 18 years and are much missed.


Collie/GSD mixes were very common at one time, popular family pets. I can't remember the last time I saw one, although I have seen dogs that were said to be of the mix, but weren't.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

We were really lucky with our GSD/collie mix, who'd been taken in when his owner was in a gun battle with police. We were only allowed to have him on condition of not taking him to certain places, though since he was only about 18 months at the time, he got over most stuff, except for cars - as he'd been restrained in a police car while the police tried to arrest his owner.

Our vet works for the rescue and was convinced he was a GSD/collie cross, although my mother (not a GSD fan) always insisted he was a smooth haired border collie


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I love the GSD/Collie mix. I would have one in a second. If I had room or time.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

That's a different story! I saw a GSD herder dog mix a couple weeks ago. He was an awesome dog and very handsome!

Looked like a tri colored GSD! Very handsome guy and you could see the intelligence in his eyes. Pretty cool dog!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

There were two Collie/GSDs in the neighborhood when I was a kid that were the reddest of red sables. They were stunning! 

Amshru, you were very lucky to have yours to 18 years. I envy you, I never had a dog live beyond 13 years.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Mineare, I know! Ours befriended a lot of local kids growing up and were always willing to go play! We were really lucky to have them so long and we still miss them a lot.


----------

